# Stupid question about BMX helmets



## coreyvf (Jun 26, 2010)

*...*

1 2 3


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

No ventilation on a BMX.
Yes people will judge you like they'd judge someone for wearing a sweater on a hot day.

Like" Damn, that's gotta be hot."

What ever you do, get something :thumbsup:


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

I see plenty of people down here in Miami wear em in the trails... nothing different really...


----------



## berry79 (Jun 10, 2010)

I use a bell faction. Not to hot, but then again I shave my head.


----------



## coreyvf (Jun 26, 2010)

highdelll said:


> No ventilation on a BMX.
> Yes people will judge you like they'd judge someone for wearing a sweater on a hot day.
> 
> Like" Damn, that's gotta be hot."
> ...


I see, well I guess I'll just have to try them on... they seem to have vents... I keep my hair short anyway, but I see what you mean...



OSOK said:


> I see plenty of people down here in Miami wear em in the trails... nothing different really...


I just find it hard to believe that's all... every single person I've seen around my trails does not wear a BMX style helmet... so I just didn't want to be "that guy"...


----------



## berry79 (Jun 10, 2010)

If it makes any difference I'm from Miami as well. It's pretty hot here.


----------



## g-bus (Aug 13, 2007)

I've seen several riders around here wear them as well. Looks like it would protect the back of your head a little bit better than a normal cycling helmet. Could come in handy when mountain lions pounce you from the rear.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Get one so you can become, "that guy". Then everyone will know who you are!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

coreyvf said:


> So I think it's time I seriously invest in a helmet...


Yes!



> I have a question though, I really like the look of BMX helmets, but I hate the look of Cycling/mountain bike style helmets. It just looks like I'm going to do the Tour de France or something...


For me, it's always comfort or function over looks. Where I ride, there are no mirrors.



> Will other mountain bikers on my trail judge me or think I'm weird for wearing a stunt bike helmet on a mountain bike trail on a mountain bike?


The opinion of someone who would judge you for something like that isn't worth the paper you use to scrape it off your shoe.

Around here there are 3 kinds of helmets in regular use. Full face is usually restricted to downhill, but BMX & XC are 50/50 on the jumps and on the trails.

By the way, I'm "that guy" because I ride a 29er. My friend is "that guy" because he rides a rigid SS. My other friend is "that guy" because she's gorgeous AND kicks ass in the mens races.


----------



## Rugbyroy (Oct 14, 2004)

here's some idiot that ran into a tree *cough*


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I just got myself a Protec Classic, mainly because I've got a BMX bike alongside my MTB, and I wish I'd done it a lot earlier actually because it's a lot more comfortable than the XC helmet. The most important thing is to find one that fits well though.

Yes it will be hotter than an XC helmet but nowhere near as hot as a Fullface. Yes I will likely wear it riding XC and nope I couldn't care less what other people think, if I cared about that I probably wouldn't have brought myself a BMX either (30yr old woman might look funny riding a bmx in the first place anyway!).

What would you rather;
Wear a helmet that you think looks silly
or 
Wear a helmet that you think someone else might think looks silly

Lol I'd probbaly rather wear something I like than what I think other people might like.

Besides DJ type lids are a lot cheaper than some of the XC ones, so even if you change your mind and decide you should have got the other then you still have a spare helmet you can wear depending on what type of riding you're doing. Nothing lost really.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i've never had a bmx type helmet fit anywhere close to as well as a proper xc/roadie helmet. if you're doing jump oriented trails, it'll be fine, but if you're truly doing xc or anything where you don't need armor, an xc lid is a much better option.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

markf said:


> *i've never had a bmx type helmet fit anywhere close to as well as a proper xc/roadie helmet.* if you're doing jump oriented trails, it'll be fine, but if you're truly doing xc or anything where you don't need armor, an xc lid is a much better option.


THIS


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

I use this one giro flak and i live in AZ. i cant tell any difference whether it's hot or not. i also have a costco bell helmet but don't wear it much. reason why i went with the bmx type helmet is it fits my head better and it covers more in the back of my head. i say just get whatever fits you better and whatever makes you comfortable.


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

what ever you do get a helmet. i think it looks dum when i see some one on the trail on a bike with no helmet.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

clutch_08 said:


> what ever you do get a helmet. i think it looks dum when i see some one on the trail on a bike with no helmet.


-cept for casual rides along the riverbank. :thumbsup:


----------



## DPL (Mar 23, 2008)

highdelll said:


> -cept for casual rides along the riverbank. :thumbsup:


Which I still wear a helmet for! 

I've worn bmx helmets for around 10 years because I think they protect a little more than standard helmets, so regardless of what I'm doing the very minimum I wear is my TSG Evolution, either that or my DBR full face. If people judge you for wearing a certain kind of helmet, so what? It doesn't really matter what other people think as long as you're happy, comfortable and safe. I actually wear my full face helmet on plenty of standard rides and if people want to judge me for that then I don't really care. I like to protect my head, that's my choice and other peoples opinions on it don't concern or bother me.

Just go for the helmet you feel most comfortable with. If it's a bmx helmet then go for it!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

you should have a life jacket too!


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

coreyvf said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here but I've been biking for years... been getting really into mountain biking, and I've been doing a lot more dangerous stuff out there then just riding around...
> 
> ...


I am a noob that is 53 yrs old and I wear that exact helmet.BFD if it doesnt look cool,I am all about prolonging my life


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

i just ordered the fox transition helmet....

http://www.altrec.com/fox-racing/transition-helmet


----------



## tjcoogan (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm going to give one of these ago, looks like it has a foot in both camps


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

When I purchased mine not all that long ago I did a bit of research and found that Pro-Tec was a well regarded brand, but you know helmets are very much a personal preferance type thing anyway, so just because other people like it doesn't guarantee anything but it probably helps a little!
I must say the thing I most looked for was the brands that offered various sizes rather than a "one size fits all". After that colour / style was a secondary thing.
Protec had pretty narrow size catagories one which would be perfect for me . 
I know you should ideally try a helmet on but I did that at my LBS ages ago and all the dirt lids were just too big (no he didn't stock Pro-Tec either unfortunately). So sometimes online shopping can be a good thing!


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

ducktape said:


>


I have one of these too (covered in skateboard stickers from a previous life) and it's saved my noggin in numerous skate-related incidents. That said, I switched to a more typical bike helmet and I am much more comfortable in the bike helmet. It's cooler and fits better. But whatever your melon is happiest with is what you should wear.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Just so you know so you can make a more informed decision: BMX and regular cycling helmets are tested to different standards. It is believed that the nature of the sport of BMX is that you may crash more frequently so they are designed to possibly withstand multiple impacts. That said, they are also designed with the idea that most BMX crashes happen at lower speeds than more traditional cycling crashes (or at least have the potential to) so traditional cycling helmets are designed to protect your melon better in higher speed crashes. The downside to traditional cycling helmets is that they are designed to withstand one good crash, break while doing their job (absorbing crash energy), and then be replaced.

Helmets for a particular discipline (BMX and the regular 'cycling' helmets are considered separate disciplines by the helmet testing organizations) are tested to different standards and those are only a minimum standard. It's doubtful that all BMX or all cycling helmets will off the same amount protection as the others in the same category. the only thing that is guaranteed is that they all passed the same test for a minimum standard. We also have no way to know if a $20 helmet is any better or worse than a $150 helmet in terms of protection, only that they met the same minimum standard required to get the approval from that testing organization.

Whether one will protect you better in every given scenario is a total crapshoot.

More expensive helmets will generally have a more comfortable retention system and better ventilation (not to mention are usually better looking although that is totally subjective). Every melon is a bit unique and no single helmet is comfortable to everybody. Trying them on is the only true way to know for sure if a helmet is comfortable to you.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have an XC lid and a skate lid. I wear them both depending on the type of riding I'm doing for the day. Long, hot rides get the XC lid as it is lighter, more comfortable and much better ventilated. I use the jump lid when I am doing shorter rides, urban riding and when I go to Ray's for the extra coverage. I also use it a bunch in the winter.

I'll be getting one of those 661 Recon helmets as soon as they are released though. Should be the best of both worlds.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

jeffj said:


> Just so you know so you can make a more informed decision: BMX and regular cycling helmets are tested to different standards. It is believed that the nature of the sport of BMX is that you may crash more frequently so they are designed to possibly withstand multiple impacts. That said, they are also designed with the idea that most BMX crashes happen at lower speeds than more traditional cycling crashes (or at least have the potential to) so traditional cycling helmets are designed to protect your melon better in higher speed crashes. The downside to traditional cycling helmets is that they are designed to withstand one good crash, break while doing their job (absorbing crash energy), and then be replaced.
> 
> Helmets for a particular discipline (BMX and the regular 'cycling' helmets are considered separate disciplines by the helmet testing organizations) are tested to different standards and those are only a minimum standard. It's doubtful that all BMX or all cycling helmets will off the same amount protection as the others in the same category. the only thing that is guaranteed is that they all passed the same test for a minimum standard. We also have no way to know if a $20 helmet is any better or worse than a $150 helmet in terms of protection, only that they met the same minimum standard required to get the approval from that testing organization.
> 
> ...


I think the rules in Australia might have changed recently or something. Both my MTB helmet and the Protec have a AS/NZ 2063 sticker in them, so they have both been tested and passed the same Aus /Nz standard.
I know in the past you could wear skate helmets without the hard foam stuff in them (which mtb helmets always had) but these days the BMX helmets have that stuff in them too.

You're right though I reckon the outer shell of the bmx helmet is tougher hence can possibly take more than one impact but if you had a serious crash you'd want to err on the side of caution because once the hard foam has done it's job (compressed) it won't do as good the 2nd time. Of course this doesn't apply to the types of helmets that are a hard shell of some sort with just soft padding on the inside which is meant to reduce the impact, and I imagine those were the helmets of the days gone?

Note also due to the changes I think you can still buy skate specific helmets (dj variety) which are different to the bike variety of the same thing and they do not meet the same standards!


----------



## coreyvf (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, here's my new helmet, finally got it...

Not only does nobody care that I'm the only Mountain Biker wearing a BMX style helmet, I look pretty pimp out there on the trails.... thanks for all the advice and smacking some sense into me, guys... great forum.


----------

